

Can we avoid this future? - Dinoguy1000
http://futuretimeline.net/21stcentury/2060-2069.htm#2060-end-of-the-world

======
loup-vaillant
That's one hell of a detailed story. Don't believe it.
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conjunction_fallacy>

About nanotech: if we have nanofactories, nanoreplicators shouldn't be far.
Beware the gray goo accident.

As for AI, it will probably go from "quite dumb" to "way smarter than we are"
in a relatively short time. At that point, everything else will be moot,
because the AI will do pretty much what it wants (what its programming tells
it to do) and we won't be able to stop it. Let's hope (or ensure that) its
"wishes" are the same as ours.

------
rbanffy
Usually, predictions avoid themselves ;-)

But it's an interesting work of fiction in any case.

~~~
hobin
That would be an interesting natural oddity. For a perfect future, just get
enough people together to predict all the different ways in which the world
can end.

~~~
gizmo686
They would miss one.

------
fleitz
It's easy to avoid this future, observation of past future predictions
suggests we're not very good at it. Therefore this future is unlikely and
simply by relying on our poor prediction skills we can avoid this future
without doing anything.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
Yeah, but doing things with the purpose of improving the future will
(probably) lead to a better future than if we do nothing at all.

If you want to see the past you can use <http://hntimeline.com/> (yeah,
shameless plug)

~~~
ngvrnd
This is the most dangerous kind of fuzzy thinking. The twentieth century is
littered with counterexamples.

See [http://mungowitzend.blogspot.com/2012/07/it-isnt-easy-to-
und...](http://mungowitzend.blogspot.com/2012/07/it-isnt-easy-to-understand-
how-world.html)

